# Don't Forget...



## HuntCam Hunter (Sep 10, 2004)

...to say a prayer tonight for everyone's safety as we head out into God's Great Outdoors tomorrow morning.  I wish everyone success tomorrow and pray that you return home safely. Also give thanks for the opportunity and freedom we have to hunt/fish and just enjoy all of God's creation


----------



## hav2hunt (Sep 10, 2004)

Amen Brother!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll AMEN that as well.


----------

